# Вот ещё одна причина болезней



## Доктор Ступин (23 Авг 2007)

Как производители лекарств охотятся на здоровых людей


Гиппократ почти 2500 лет назад советовал: «Для больного, чем меньше лекарств, тем лучше». Но фармацевтические компании сегодня считают иначе. Они так бурно развиваются, что возник вопрос: а кто будет все эти лекарства покупать? И «таблеточники» покупателей нашли. Всеми правдами и неправдами они стали убеждать практически здоровых людей с легкими возрастными нарушениями в том, что лечиться им не просто пора, а категорически необходимо.

Еще 30 лет назад директор фармкомпании Merck Генри Гэдсден накануне ухода на пенсию очень огорчался по поводу того, что может продавать лекарства только больным, и мечтал о рынке, на котором бы «все» были клиентами его компании.

Механизмы, к которым прибегают компании, и масштабы их деятельности ошеломляют. «Монополизирована вся медицина, от клинических исследований препаратов до научных журналов, медицинских конгрессов, просветительских кампаний и прямой и скрытой рекламы», — утверждает Никола Магрини, директор Ceveas, Центра оценки эффективности медицинской помощи (Италия).

Маркетинговые стратегии фармацевтической промышленности эффективны, а методы «создания» новых заболеваний — от холестерина до гипертензии, от депрессии до женской половой дисфункции — отработаны. Благодаря некоторым, достаточно спорным исследованиям, выявлялись проблемы, острота которых сильно преувеличивалась.

Несколько лет назад начали повторять, что треть населения страдает от психических заболеваний, депрессии и т.д. Как рождаются такие цифры? В различных странах проводятся исследования, заказанные и профинансированные фармацевтической промышленностью.

Вот типичный вопрос: «Приходилось ли вам испытывать грусть и апатию в течение более двух недель в этом году?» И этот вопрос используется как один из диагностических критериев. Положительный ответ фиксируется в разделе «депрессия», и в конечном итоге таких людей оказывается целая армия.

Но могут применяться и другие трюки. Например, занижаются пороги нормального уровня определенных параметров: холестерина, артериального давления, гликемии — и автоматически число больных удваивается или утраивается.

Проводя заказные исследования и опросы, фармацевтические компании получают запланированные результаты. Имеется много путей достижения цели. «Для научных конгрессов, — поясняет Марко Боббио, кардиолог клиники Molinette в Турине. — Фармакологические компании подбирают темы и платных выступающих. Медики принимают участие в таких симпозиумах и думают, что получают научную информацию, подготовленную специалистами. На деле же эта информация обусловлена экономическими интересами».

Журналист-медик Йорг Блеч в недавнем исследовании «Изобретатели болезней» писал: «Чтобы постоянно поддерживать свой рост, индустрия здоровья должна всё чаще прописывать лекарства здоровым людям». А как это происходит у нас?

«Экономические условия, в которых на сегодняшний день оказались отечественные врачи, заставляют их придумывать и лечить «несуществующие» заболевания. — считает зав. кафедрой гематологии и гериатрии, зав. отделом стандартизации в здравоохранении ММА им. Сеченова, профессор Павел Воробьев.

Механизм простой: здоровому человеку внушают, либо через рекламу, либо при обследовании, что у него есть какая-то патология, которой, на самом деле нет. Яркий пример — целлюлит. Называется как заболевание («ит» — это воспаление), но воспаления-то нет. Есть только избыток подкожного жира.

И человек начинает лечиться мазями, кремами, таблетками для похудения, а то и идёт на липосакцию — настоящую опасную операцию по откачке жировых отложений. Не липосакцию надо делать, а кушать меньше или смириться с тем, что у тебя такой обмен веществ. Бороться с этим бесперспективно.

Ещё одна, якобы, «болезнь» — остеохондроз. На самом деле, остеохондроз — это возрастные изменения в позвоночнике, которые есть у всех людей после 50 лет. Другое дело, если у человека грыжа межпозвонкового диска или радикулит, но лечить возрастную норму — это дикость.

Похожая ситуация и с остеопорозом. Да, есть такая болезнь, но встречается она куда реже, чем принято думать. А сегодня вам готовы объявить этот диагноз даже при незначительном снижении плотности костной ткани, что происходит у всех людей после 60 лет. В большинстве случаев такое снижение не причиняет физических страданий, это такие же возрастные изменения, что и морщины.

Пользуясь тем, что народ знает о существовании микробов, ему с экранов телевизоров начинают предлагать антибактериальное мыло и иные средства, чтобы стать стерильным. Но мы живем в мире микробов и каждый день сталкиваемся с самыми разными возбудителями: их полно у нас во рту, на руках, в кишечнике. Если убрать эту микрофлору, то болезнетворные микроорганизмы размножатся в несметном количестве, появятся грибы, вирусы, и кончится всё печально.

Вторая сторона проблемы: любую болезнь можно увязать с любым возбудителем. Есть анекдот: «Инфаркт — от огурцов, так как болеют инфарктом все те, кто ел огурцы». Почему? Потому что все больные инфарктом когда-нибудь ели огурцы. То же самое с инфекциями.

Хламидии, кишечная палочка есть почти у всех. Хламидиоз диагностируют и лечат на каждом шагу. Мне известны случаи сговора врачей с лаборантами, чтобы те и в анализах «находили» всё, что нужно. Это заставляет здоровых людей тратить немалые деньги на лечение, а после — на повторную диагностику.

Назовите хоть одну бабушку с диагнозом хламидиоз. Их нет, потому что у бабушки нет денег на лечение, значит и хламидии у неё никто не ищет. Должно быть четкое доказательство: такой-то возбудитель вызывает такую-то клиническую картину и ничего другого«.

Выход для нас в осторожном отношении к внезапным прозрениям лечащих докторов, а для медицины — в изменении системы оплаты труда врача и ужесточении независимого контроля за проводимым лечением. Помочь этому могут утверждение чётких стандартов диагностики и лечения различных заболеваний и контроль за их применением.

Источник: http://www.medtrust.ru


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Авг 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ещё одна, якобы, «болезнь» — остеохондроз. На самом деле, остеохондроз — это возрастные изменения в позвоночнике, которые есть у всех людей после 50 лет. Другое дело, если у человека грыжа межпозвонкового диска или радикулит, но лечить возрастную норму — это дикость.
> 
> Похожая ситуация и с остеопорозом. Да, есть такая болезнь, но встречается она куда реже, чем принято думать. А сегодня вам готовы объявить этот диагноз даже при незначительном снижении плотности костной ткани, что происходит у всех людей после 60 лет. В большинстве случаев такое снижение не причиняет физических страданий, это такие же возрастные изменения, что и морщины.



Каждый должен заниматься своим делом. Когда человек высказывается о проблеме, о которой он имеет только общие представления его высказывания вызывают улыбку. Наглядный пример вышеприведенная цитата.


----------



## Marta (29 Авг 2007)

В целом, согласна с данной статьей. 
Даже в небольших городах России уже огромное количество различных медицинских центров. Современного оборудования и лекарственных препаратов нового поколения у них, конечно, много, а вот врачей квалифицированных не хватает. В этом проблема. Придешь туда с насморком, а тебя сразу отправляют на УЗИ, дорогие анализы, после чего находят толпу всяких неизвестных болезней и убеждют пройти курс, мягко говоря, недешевого лечения.  
Сама один раз так попалась. Было обычное воспаление мочевых путей: простыла или переела соленого. Так ведь отправили на УЗИ придатков (они меня вообще не беспокоили), обнаружили там хроническое (!!!)воспаление, потом сказали сделать анализы на хламидиоз и понеслась... Сколько денег зря угробила. И заплатила бы еще больше, если бы вовремя не отвели знакомые к грамотному гинекологу.

Конечно, есть болезни, с которыми человеку трудно справиться в одиночку, с другой стороны - если кушать лекарства по поводу и без повода, то можно и вовсе отучить свой организм бороться. Как следствие - такая же зависимость от лекарств, как, например, от никотина.


----------



## Anchelm (3 Янв 2008)

ну почему же, цитата вполне даже ничего. Там же не говориться, что остехондроза нет. Просто у меня куча знакомых с остеохондрозом живущих нормально. Они вполне могут не тратить деньги на лекарство (вроде об этом тема), а могут позаниматься плаванием и гимнасикой...


----------



## abelar (3 Янв 2008)

Остеохондроза нет.nono

Добавлено через 33 минуты 
ИМХО, доктор Ступин в своей статье сильно приукрасил ситуацию 
Прибавьте туда еще то обстоятельство, что 90% лекарств. стоимостью свыше 500 руб за упаковку - реальная "липа"furious . Поэтому, когда специалист приводит свою статистику применения фарм препаратов - это вызывает недоумение. (я беру РФ, естественно)
Примерно раз в месяц я наблюдаю снимки МРТ с другой, чам у пациента фамилией!, А число мужчин, приносящих Рг снимки с застежками от бюстгалтера и сережками в ушах:p  "зашкаливает"...


----------



## Helen (4 Янв 2008)

Охотно верю, да и свидетелем подобных ситуаций была не раз, поэтому так часто на форуме звучит вопрос - куда обратиться, в какую клинику, к какому врачу, т.е., где найти врача - работающего и профессионально и по совести...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Янв 2008)

Боюсь другого!  Пусть часть врачей понимает что делает и "преднамеренно" ставит "диагноз", тем кто может и хочет заплатить. Не забывайте и о том, что не доказано надо это делать или нет (лечить или не лечить многие состояния, которые могут перерасти в болезни).
Тут другое - вот они боли в спине, и что лечить "остеохондроз", " остеопороз", " радикулит" или что-то ещё, надо решить. Тут ведь, и не забывайте, нельзя ничего не делать. 
Есть другая часть, которая делает всё просто в слепую, по схеме, по мнению, по желанию.
Только вот основную массу пациентов перемалывает простая поликлинника (в слепую, по схеме, по мнению, по желанию) и не потому что всё так просто, а потому что схемы выстраданы временем и специалистами и подходят большинству.
Проблема с меньшинством! Проблема с тем, чтобы согласиться с этим!


----------



## abelar (5 Янв 2008)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Только вот основную массу пациентов перемалывает простая поликлинника (в слепую, по схеме, по мнению, по желанию) и не потому что всё так просто, а потому что схемы выстраданы временем и специалистами и подходят большинству.



Безусловно, только ленивый еще не пнул поликлиннику, хотя это "первый эшелон мед. помощи"...aiwan 
Но "лекарственно-аптечная" вакханалия" (термин каф. соц. медмцины СПб МАПО), кроме всего прочего, убивает доверие к врачу, уже убила доверие врача к аптечной сети, лишает врача возможности хоть как то оценивать результаты назначений!
Я никогда не буду ругать коллег, но, иногда, отвечая на вопрос пациента:" неужели нельзя доверять аптеке?... "людям в белых халатах?!" показываю книгу "бандитский Петербург" А.Константинова. Там можно найти тех, у кого люди покупают лекарства. И подумать:доверять или нет...


----------

